# battery applet under gnome2 ?

## b3ast13

Has anybody an idea why the battery-applet under gnome2 is not working with my laptop? 

Where does the apllet read his information?

Does it need something compiled in the kernel?

Thnx,

Wouter

----------

## insomniac

It needs APM compiled into the kernel..

----------

## DataShark

 *insomniac wrote:*   

> It needs APM compiled into the kernel..

 

... or acpi

----------

## Hypnos

 *DataShark wrote:*   

> ... or acpi

 

... and it has to work for your laptop, which may be non-trivial.

----------

## b3ast13

Now it works

----------

## Hypnos

I just use gkacpi in gkrellm on my Fluxbox ... I decided to abandon GNOME2 a while ago.

----------

## jana

What did you do to get it working?

I've got acpi support compiled into my kernel, and everything works great *except* for monitoring the battery level.  I've got the option checked in the kernel, same as all of the other acpi options, but the /proc/acpi/battery directory doesn't exist.

Any ideas?  I know that the answer's likely to be "acpi is new and buggy" but I still thought I'd ask.

If I can't get acpi to work with my battery, what are my other options?  My bios is acpi-enabled--will it work with apm?

thanks,

 - j

----------

## Sequentious

I have an IBM thinkpad, and, at least in my case, the battery only works with apm.

----------

## Hypnos

 *jana wrote:*   

> Any ideas?  I know that the answer's likely to be "acpi is new and buggy" but I still thought I'd ask.

 

It's going to take a fair effort, in all likelihood.  First search the mailing list at acpi-devel.sf.net for your make and model and see what other people have done.  Then, read the ACPI Beginners' HOWTO:

http://www.cpqlinux.com/acpi-howto.html

You will probably have to extract the ACPI tables from the BIOS, fix it, and then have the driver use your fixed tables, overriding the buggy tables in the BIOS.

Good luck!

----------

